# Help me pick a center speaker



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

So I've got a pair of the Klipsch RF62 ii's that I'll be using for my mains and a pair of the RS-41 ii's for my rear surrounds. And for now a pair of old bookshelf speakers for my front height (maybe wides, haven't decided yet) and now I need a center speaker. My room is still under construction but will be 12' x 20' x 7.5'. I'll be building an acoustically transparent false wall out into the room by 48" off of the front wall and will be DIYing an AT screen. So the LCR's and sub (TubaHT) will be hidden behind the screen. I've got about $300 to spend on the center speaker and would like to make my purchase soon.

My plan was to just get another RF62 ii and that would give me matching LCR's. I can get a brand new one from my local Klipsch dealer for $350 but I'm now thinking that maybe the 62 would be overkill for center duties. This is why I'm posting this thread. Should I stick to my plan and save up another ~$50 and get the RF62 ii? Or do I go down to the RF52 ii which I can get from the dealer for $299 brand new? Or do I step down to the bottom of the line RF42 for $240 that I can get from crutchfield? Or maybe I toss out the idea of getting a tower speaker for center duties and get the RC42 ii which I can get for $250, of the RC52 for $300.............?

I remember reading somewhere :dontknow: that the horizontal MTM configuration was a compromise design due to the need to place the speaker horizontally above/below a TV screen and therefore a tower or vertical configuration is a better speaker.......

Generally speaking would I notice a voicing or major audible difference comparing the RC52 versus the RF52 as a center speaker given the parameters of my room and other speakers being used (assuming I'd place the RC52 on a stand to get the tweeters of all LCR's at the same height)?


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

I'd stick with matching LCRs and go with the RF62. This will give you the best panning effects and the best dialog clarity out of the choices you mentioned. I would not go with a horizontal center. The Klipsch is not really a typical MTM design and doesn't suffer as bad in the horizontal dispersion but since you have the AT screen go with a vertical configuration and matching LCR all the way.


----------



## mpednault (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I agree. Matching LCRs would be pretty cool to have, not to mention the audible benefits. Alright, I think that's what I'll do. Stick to my original plan. I'm getting it for a GREAT deal thru my local dealer. Only $350!


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Good deal. I think you'll be happy you went that route. If you didn't, I think you'd always be thinking about how nice it would be and you'd end up spending the money twice, once for the lesser speaker then once again for the matching one.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree with getting the matching single center


----------

